# 96" x 18" N Scale Switching Layout Build Video Series



## KE4NYV (Jan 28, 2019)

I have started on an N scale switching layout. The video series is coming out as I make progress. The first three videos are posted for your viewing pleasure 

Part 1






Part 2






Part 3






Thanks for watching!


----------



## KE4NYV (Jan 28, 2019)

Part 4 is up!


----------

